# Toronto Beaches Vizsla Walk - Sunday March 23rd 9AM, The Beach!



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

Get out your calendars and a pen because another Toronto Beaches Vizsla walk is upon us!

Date: Sunday March 23rd
Time: 9AM
Location: Between the tennis courts (Kew Beach Avenue and Kenilworth Ave) and the water in The Beach (just east of Queen East and Woodbine). If you need driving directions just ask.
Parking: Plenty of free parking along Kew Beach Avenue, Waverley and Kenilworth

The Beach is a legal off-lead dog park from end to end until April 1 (we can use the next weekend as a rain date if needed). There is endless room for the pups to run and all dogs have had a great time in the past. Ive never seen Penny so tired as after these walks.

I have come across many new puppies and some older dogs too so we are sure to welcome some new (red) faces.

All Vizslas are welcome, as are non-Vizsla siblings. See a Vizsla walking on the street? Tell the walker about it!

We will walk WEST on the sand toward Ashbridges Bay and once we get to the end, we will turn around and head back to the starting point. People can come and go as you wish - if you are late and we have left the starting point, WALK WEST. We will be hard to miss!

If there are any questions, just ask!

A couple maps and previous photos from these walks attached!

Post in this thread if you are will join and PM me with your email if you are not on my Beach Vizsla distribution list and would like to be.

BRING OUT THE CRAZY RED DOGS!!!!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, that looks like so much fun!! Makes me wish I lived in Toronto!! Love all the photos, and especially that last one, with the classic "play bow". ;D


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Aspen will be there - hoping the snow and ice are finally gone by then. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

We'll be in TO for the weekend and will try to make it out with Watson! Looks like fun!


----------



## DexterReggie (Aug 14, 2012)

Shoot! I had Mar 29th written in my calendar (from the Nov walk). We will be out of town on the 23.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Looks like a really GRAND Time!! Thank you for sharing the Great Pictures!!!
I'm so envious, You have quite a crowd!! 8)


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks all and lets make this walk even bigger than last!

The last 3 walks have had over 20 Vizslas each.....

Im looking forward to the first 30 Vizsla walk, maybe this will be it!


----------



## dg (Oct 19, 2013)

Bailey and I will be attending for the first time so that should add to the count. She was only 11 weeks last time so it was about a week too soon for her. She's almost 7 months now and I'm sure she will enjoy some playmates that can keep up with her.

From the pictures it looks like smooth Vizslas only so Bailey will also give the wiry Vs some representation!

Now I should probably go give Bailey a proper introduction.


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

Two more sleeps until the Beach is a giant blurrr of red dogs!!!


----------



## JaniceNes (Apr 27, 2013)

Piper had a blast this morning at the Spring Vizsla walk and now she is conked out in her bed  Here are some photos from today:


----------



## dg (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks Janice for all the great pics of Bailey. It was really nice meeting you, your husband and Piper.

And thanks DaveD for organizing this. Despite the cold it was so much fun.

Can we pretend today was rained out and do it again next weekend?


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks to all who came out - I tried counting but could never get a 100% accurate count because the entire beach was a alive with crazy dogs!!!

About 30 dogs made it out - a new record! 

Special thanks to Bailey for coming out - our first EVER Wirehaired Vizsla. We all loved her.

And extra super special thanks to Watson for coming all the way from Connecticut ONLY FOR THIS WALK!!!!! Yes folks, we have gone international so if you missed this one, book your flights, pack your bags and tell work that you have important things to do the first weekend of November - because that is when the next walk will tentatively be.


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

Almost done!


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

More red!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Such beautiful pics and the weather was great (minus the slightly chilly temps)!

Thanks again to DaveD for organizing the walk. Aspen had a blast, as did we. We look forward to running into more red pups in the Beach as the weather warms (which will hopefully be soon!). 

If anyone is looking to explore the Bluffs area we are always looking for new friends to walk/explore the trails and run along the lake.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for posting the pictures guys! Watson had a great time and it was definitely worth the trip from CT  We also loved watching Bailey bounce around,,, what a pretty girl! So many great V's living in TO!!


----------

